# 5.1 Setup and Itunes



## thedoors27

Is it possible for me to have my itunes music play at 5.1?

I'm pretty sure in the past before my itunes updated and i reinstalled vista that I sound would come out all 5 of my speakers.

Any help?

p.s sound settings are set to 5.1 in control panel.


----------



## bomberboysk

What kinda sound card, onboard?


----------



## thedoors27

Ummm its internal dont know what make etc has 6 holes lol.


----------



## bomberboysk

thedoors27 said:


> Ummm its internal dont know what make etc has 6 holes lol.



Look for an option like "stereo surround" in the driver manger(if its onboard it would prolly be called realtek audio manager).


----------



## thedoors27

Hi there checked in realtek manager and everything is set to 5.1

Anyone know of any plugins for Itunes?


----------



## thedoors27

I found a solution! Just the simple task of clicking "speaker fill" in realtek.


----------



## dmw2692004

is that true 5.1 then?


----------



## Bob Jeffery

dmw2692004 said:


> is that true 5.1 then?



When listening to music there's no such thing as true 5.1. Music is recorded in 2 channel stereo.


----------

